# les pantalons tailles basses



## gouzigouzi (28 Novembre 2008)

j'aime pas et vous ?
bientot on se promenera nu surtout qu'ils vont sortir des vetements avec un type de jersey indemaillable etc


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2008)

On respire un grand coup et on se dit que le choix le plus simple est d'ignorer. Toutefois :

- Si on supprime tous les fils qui n'ont pas un intérêt foudroyant, la lecture des listes du forum va s'en trouver grandement facilitée. A la limite je ne suis pas contre : laissez nous juste le temps de mettre en place le tribunal qui décidera de l'intérêt ou pas des sujets traités.

- Je n'aime pas les lynchages, et je l'ai déjà dit.

- On peut avec intelligence détourner un sujet.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## gouzigouzi (28 Novembre 2008)

comme on dit carpe diem


----------



## Alycastre (28 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> - On peut avec intelligence détourner un sujet.



On peut faire confiance au Bar ....


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> On peut faire confiance au Bar ....



lol...


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

suffisait de mettre un sondage en entrée de fil pour rendre le tout scientifique


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Les pantalons taille basse, c'est pas mon problème en ce moment, vu que je vais m'habiller en pyjama bleu pendant trois mois.

Et si un modo avait le pouvoir de rajouter un sondage, le potentiel du fil croîtrait de manière exponentielle  !


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Les pantalons taille basse, c'est pas mon problème en ce moment, vu que je vais m'habiller en pyjama bleu pendant trois mois.
> 
> Et si un modo avait le pouvoir de rajouter un sondage, le potentiel du fil croîtrait de manière exponentielle  !



1. Teletubbies
2. Schtroumpfette
3. Autre


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

3. Autre : réa polyvalente


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> 1. Teletubbies
> 2. Schtroumpfette
> 3. Autre




Ponk reviens 
Fais nous un sondage dont tu as le secret :love:


----------



## Lalla (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Les pantalons taille basse, c'est pas mon problème en ce moment, vu que je vais m'habiller en pyjama bleu pendant trois mois.
> 
> Et si un modo avait le pouvoir de rajouter un sondage, le potentiel du fil croîtrait de manière exponentielle  !



Hospitalisation ? 

Edit: Oops, tous en même temps... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Nan, c'est pas moi qui suis hospitalisée, c'est les gens dont je vais brillamment m'occuper


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Hospitalisation ?



Oui, et elle va sûrement s'auto-réanimer après. :rateau:  

(_enfin, j'espère pas quand même_ :rose



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Nan, c'est pas moi qui suis hospitalisée, c'est les gens dont je vais brillamment m'occuper



Ah, voilà.


----------



## Alycastre (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> je vais m'habiller en pyjama bleu pendant trois mois.



régressive ? ...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ponk reviens
> Fais nous un sondage dont tu as le secret :love:



Ah non, c'est Finn, les sondages.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Oui, et elle va sûrement s'auto-réanimer après. :rateau:
> 
> (_enfin, j'espère pas quand même_ :rose
> 
> Ah, voilà.



Faut demander à jp si c'est possible de s'auto-intuber . Comme ça, j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un brin délicat, mais faut demander aux spécialistes


----------



## Lalla (28 Novembre 2008)

*i*ntuber les gars, elle a dit *i*ntuber! On se calme, hein...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> *i*ntuber les gars, elle a dit *i*ntuber! On se calme, hein...



Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir, tu fais bien de demander le calme


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> *i*ntuber les gars, elle a dit *i*ntuber! On se calme, hein...



Je vous rappelle que ce sujet doit se muer en parangon de détournement intelligent. Tâchez de ne pas nous décevoir sur ce point.


----------



## Lalla (28 Novembre 2008)

Oh moi je n'ai aucune prétention concernant ma capacité à élever le niveau...


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je vous rappelle que ce sujet doit se muer en parangon de détournement intelligent. Tâchez de ne pas nous décevoir sur ce point.



benjamin, tu peux me dire si tu as mis des pubs dans ton message parce qu'avec mes filtres, tu sais bien, je ne vois rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Hospitalisation ?



Jusqu'à présent, on a jamais hospitalisé pour cause d'absence de haut fessier apparent. Pour le contraire, va savoir... Un rhume pour cause de fessier apparent peut-il s'avérer fatal ? Seuls les babouins à cul rouge pourraient nous répondre


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> benjamin, tu peux me dire si tu as mis des pubs dans ton message parce qu'avec mes filtres, tu sais bien, je ne vois rien



Si tu développes aussi un algorithme filtrant les bêtises en tout genre, je suis preneur.


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Jusqu'à présent, on a jamais hospitalisé pour cause d'absence de haut fessier apparent. Pour le contraire, va savoir... Un rhume pour cause de fessier apparent peut-il s'avérer fatal ? *Seuls les babouins à cul rouge pourraient nous répondre*



pas du tout 
cela ne t'est jamais arrivé que la partenaire (ou le partenaire) tire tant sur la couette que tu dors le cul à l'air? 
bah je te le dis, tu chopes la crève immédiatement 

donc cul à l'air = goutte au nez 

(ça va monsieur benjamin au niveau détournement?)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Faut faire un essai randomisé pour prouver ça.

Je propose qu'on tire au sort parmis les membres du forum pour savoir qui dormira le cul à l'air et qui dormira le cul couvert. On les suivra pendant dix jours avec un questionnaire adapté au dépistage de la crève standard, et l'enquêteur qui compilera les infos ne devra pas savoir si les gens ont eu le cul sous la couette ou à la portée du premier venu malintentionné qui passe.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Faut faire un essai randomisé pour prouver ça.
> 
> Je propose qu'on tire au sort parmis les membres du forum pour savoir qui dormira le cul à l'air et qui dormira le cul couvert. On les suivra pendant dix jours avec un questionnaire adapté au dépistage de la crève standard, et l'enquêteur qui compilera les infos ne devra pas savoir si les gens ont eu le cul sous la couette ou à la portée du premier venu malintentionné qui passe.



Surtout, qui avec qui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Faut faire un essai randomisé pour prouver ça.
> 
> Je propose qu'on tire au sort parmis les membres du forum pour savoir qui dormira le cul à l'air et qui dormira le cul couvert. On les suivra pendant dix jours avec un questionnaire adapté au dépistage de la crève standard, et l'enquêteur qui compilera les infos ne devra pas savoir si les gens ont eu le cul sous la couette ou à la portée du premier venu malintentionné qui passe.



C'est une idée. Cela dit, dans le cas qui occupe gouzigouzi, à savoir le haut fessier, il faut ajouter le facteur string (non, ce n'est pas le cousin de Besancenot ) pour que l'étude soit juste. Et c'est là que nous revenons au coeur de la problèmatique : en quelle matière le string ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Surtout, qui avec qui.




Ça aussi c'est randomisé, nan ?  Et comme la meilleure randomisation est celle faite à la dernière minute, on ne saura que quelques minutes avant avec qui on va partager sa couche


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Faut faire un essai randomisé pour prouver ça.
> 
> Je propose qu'on tire au sort parmis les membres du forum pour savoir qui dormira le cul à l'air et qui dormira le cul couvert. On les suivra pendant dix jours avec un questionnaire adapté au dépistage de la crève standard, et l'enquêteur qui compilera les infos ne devra pas savoir si les gens ont eu le cul sous la couette ou à la portée du premier venu malintentionné qui passe.



Il neige toujours aussi fort en Suède ?


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est une idée. Cela dit, dans le cas qui occupe gouzigouzi, à savoir le haut fessier, il faut ajouter le facteur string (non, ce n'est pas le cousin de Besancenot ) pour que l'étude soit juste. *Et c'est là que nous revenons au coeur de la problèmatique : en quelle matière le string* ?



Là est le grand problème. Celui de la rencontre de la matière organique et de la matière non organique. Comment accorder des causalités aussi différentes ? La cause finalisée de la matière organique et la causalité mécanique de la matière non organique ? Seule l'intention du producteur de string pourra nous apporter une réponse, car cette intention réintroduit de la finalité dans la matière non organique


----------



## meskh (28 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Seule l'intention du producteur de string pourra nous apporter une réponse, car cette intention réintroduit de la finalité dans la matière non organique



Et quid alors de la finalité subjective ? Celle du porteur et celle du mateur ou mateuse 



Cela dit, c'est vrai que c'est moche, mais laissons la mode aux jeunes, car ce sont eux qui la font évoluer. Repensez à vos jeunes années et à ce que vos aînés pensaient de vos accoutrements


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là est le grand problème. Celui de la rencontre de la matière organique et de la matière non organique. Comment accorder des causalités aussi différentes ? La cause finalisée de la matière organique et la causalité mécanique de la matière non organique ? Seule l'intention du producteur de string pourra nous apporter une réponse, car cette intention réintroduit de la finalité dans la matière non organique



j'ai rien compris 
c'est quoi qu'est pas organique? le cul? Attends tu me poses un doute... bah non le mien est organique 

tu voulais peut être dire orgasmique?


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2008)

va donc te raser, vieux socio-cul


----------



## meskh (28 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> va donc te raser, vieux socio-cul



Eh dis donc, tu pourrais être poli


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2008)

n'y vois pas d'attaque personnelle, mais ton avatar combinée à ta remarque sur les "accoutrements " m'a immédiatement fait penser au collier de barbe traditionnel de l'animateur *socio-cul*turel des lointaines années d'une jeunesse à laquelle tu nous renvoies.

du socio-cul à la raie du q offerte à nos yeux par le pantalon taille basse, il n'y avait qu'un espace si petit que je m'y suis glissé, comme j'y glisserais mon doigt si je n'avais peur de la goutte au nez


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> bla bla
> 
> du socio-cul à la raie du q offerte à nos yeux par le pantalon taille basse, il n'y avait qu'un espace si petit que je m'y suis glissé, comme j'y glisserais mon doigt *si je n'avais peur de la goutte au nez*



je ne suis donc pas le seul à en souffrir :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

Mais où est l'esprit de Noël ?


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2008)

DTC

&#8230;


----------



## meskh (28 Novembre 2008)

Tu juges un peu rapidement. 

Et je ne te renvoie pas à ta jeunesse, mais uniquement à tes pensées de jeune, dans un but de respect et de liberté de chacun 

mais n'y voit rien de personnel


----------



## Craquounette (28 Novembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Tu juges un peu rapidement.
> 
> Et je ne te renvoie pas à ta jeunesse, mais uniquement à tes pensées de jeune, dans un but de respect et de liberté de chacun
> 
> mais n'y voit rien de personnel



Insinuerais-tu que Da Capo est jeune ? :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> DTC



*D*a ... *C*apo ...je vois pas de *T* dans ton pseudo


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Novembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> *D*a ... *C*apo ...je vois pas de *T* dans ton pseudo



Oui, ça c'est étrange, il y en avait un avant


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais où est l'esprit de Noël ?



ah parce que tu crois que le père noêl va se pointer avec une rodingote taille basse cette année??? 
Tu crois vraiment encore au père noêl ???


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, ça c'est étrange, il y en avait un avant



Qui était suivi par un A ?


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, ça c'est étrange, il y en avait un avant



Après le "s", c'est bien ça.



_pour moi ce sera starmac. (je ne suis pas joueur )_


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> _pour moi ce sera starmac. (je ne suis pas joueur )_



Pas juste  pour une fois que j'en savais un 
Maintenant tout le monde le sait
je suis comme tout le monde, tiens je vais aller m'acheter une taille basse et si ça continue, on verra le trou de mon ... (enfin vous connaissez la chanson) :rose:


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Je vends cinq euros le lot de 10 multipseudos révélés.  
Contacter macinside, qui fera suivre.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je vends cinq euros le lot de 10 multipseudos révélés.
> Contacter macinside, qui fera suivre.



Je suis en dessous des 10. :style:
Ouf.


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Même en y mettant tous les inscrits de ton forum ?  
Snif.


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je vends cinq euros le lot de 10 multipseudos révélés.
> Contacter macinside, qui fera suivre.



oulala benjamin, permets moi d'intervenir dans ton commerce équitable car t'adjoindre mackie pour une telle besogne, c'est un peu comme vendre des paquets de pagnini décacheté. Ca n'a plus de goût...

Je le vois bien:  _alors, t'as le ponk, t'as le starmac, t'as Benjamin, t'as le bobby pour cinq euros seulement... tu prends? _

:rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Même en y mettant tous les inscrits de ton forum ?
> Snif.



Avec les dizaines de bots inscrits ces derniers temps, oui...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Tu veux lui *bot*ter le cul, c'est ça ?


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2008)

Le jour ou les membres se rendront compte que vleroy et tucpasquic ce sont les mêmes  (ce qui me permet donc de dépasser les 5 double pseudos  )

:afraid: 



@julrou_du_dessous : oui, bien sur 

edith : c'est bon, a bien foutu en l'air le thème principal (et même le second thème bientôt )


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le jour ou les membres se rendront compte que vleroy et tucpasquic ce sont les mêmes
> 
> :afraid:



Et que CouleurSud et julrou 15 aussi ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le jour ou les membres se rendront compte que vleroy et tucpasquic ce sont les mêmes  (ce qui me permet donc de dépasser les 5 double pseudos  )
> 
> :afraid:
> 
> ...



C'était quoi, le thème secondaire, déjà ?


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'était quoi, le thème secondaire, déjà ?



Le MagSafe & iTunes


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> edith : c'est bon, a bien foutu en l'air le thème principal (et même le second thème bientôt )



Tu as raison. Je propose une fusion avec Le printemps de la jupe.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je vends cinq euros le lot de 10 multipseudos révélés.
> Contacter macinside, qui fera suivre.



Shampoing idéal quoi 

comprendra qui pourra


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

Ceux qui étaient là en 2001 ? :rateau: 
En attendant, nous avons réussi à semer Pierrou. :style:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Novembre 2008)

Pour donner mon avis: OUI! Je porte le tailel basse, c'est super, ca t'aere le cul, sans pour autant que tout le monde le voie


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

Ça m'étonne que personne n'est encore lancé le débat sur le port du slim par les hommes


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2008)

J'ai comme l'impression que ça va partir en sucette 

Je me retire


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça m'étonne que personne n'est encore lancé le débat sur le port du slim par les hommes



J'en porte aussi, mais des slims SLIM! Juste un peu plus moulants... 

Bah ouais, j'aime la mode, ya un problème?


Le jour où la mode sera de venir au bahut en caleçon... je réfléchirais un peu plus à mes affirmations...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'en porte aussi, mais des slims SLIM! Juste un peu plus moulants...
> 
> Bah ouais, j'aime la mode, ya un problème?
> 
> ...





Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que ça va partir en sucette
> 
> Je me retire



Ça y est, on y est.   aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Un jean slim sur un homme, c'est toujours mieux que les pantalons baggy avec l'entrejambe aux genoux, mais c'est tout ce qu'on peut en dire 

Il n'y a rien de plus sex qu'un pantalon correctement ajusté, suffisamment près du corps pour montrer la vraie silhouette, et suffisamment ample pour ne pas être vulgairement collant.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> j'aime pas et vous ?
> bientot on se promenera nu surtout qu'ils vont sortir des vetements avec un type de jersey indemaillable etc


Le pantalon taille basse, c'est cool, mais quand tu perd un peu trop de poids, et que tu descend les escaliers de ton théâtre de lecture un peu trop vite pour suivre le rythme du prof avec qui tu parles et qu'ainsi tu te retrouve en caleçon vert et bleu devant l'assemblée qui prend place à 9:05, t'as comme une envie de te suicider. 
Ca m'est pas arrivé à moi hein, c'était un ami...:rateau: 

Tout ça pour dire, sans ceinture ça passe très bien, mais ne rajoutez pas l'iPhone, l'iPod, le porte monnaie, la monnaie, et vos clés en plus, là ça devient dangereux, surtout quand il pleut et que vous avez le bas un peu trempé...
Par contre du coup on m'a offert une ceinture de l'uni gratis.:love: enfin je veux dire à mon ami...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Par contre du coup on m'a offert une ceinture de l'uni gratis.:love: enfin je veux dire à mon ami...



Ah ben oui, une ceinture de l'UNI, ça va impec' avec le gilet jaune fluo UMP...


----------



## benjamin (28 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, une ceinture de l'UNI, ça va impec' avec le gilet jaune fluo UMP...



Et avec le triangle, tu as la panoplie complète.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, une ceinture de l'UNI, ça va impec' avec le gilet jaune fluo UMP...


Quel esprit anti-conformiste de bas-étage. Maintenant ce serait plutôt un gilet I love Brown pr moi!

@Benjamin: Mouarf oui j'ai entendu parler de ça! C'est quoi ce délire gouvernemental, vous devez mettre ça sur le siège passager? J'ai pas capté...


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et avec le triangle, tu as la panoplie complète.



longue vie au triangle !

 comprendra qui pourra  (bis)



Atlante a dit:


> Quel esprit anti-conformiste de bas-étage. Maintenant ce serait plutôt un gilet I love Brown pr moi!
> 
> @Benjamin: Mouarf oui j'ai entendu parler de ça! C'est quoi ce délire gouvernemental, vous devez mettre ça sur le siège passager? J'ai pas capté...



non c'est un signe

comprendra qui pourra (ter)

aller je suis gentil 

[DM]x78hww[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> longue vie au triangle !
> 
> comprendra qui pourra  (bis)


alors...
je me lance! 

1) Tu es un fugitif en cavale, et toi et ta bande malfaitrice cherchez un moyen d'allez vous planquez au Triangle des Bermudes pour passer le reste de vos vies à parier vos millions détournez sur une plage de black-jack entre vous.
2) Ton message a une connotation sexuel, et par triangle tu sous-entend l'intimité très féminine d'une ravissante femme.
3) Tu es un extra-logique amoureux de la géométrie, et tu penses que derrière chaque porte se cache un triangle prêt à te surprendre ou à t'embrasser (voir plus si affinité.)
4) Ta tête, ou tout autre partie de ton anatomie, à une forme triangulaire.

Bon, alors?


----------



## boodou (28 Novembre 2008)

Le taille basse c'est dangereux pour la santé, faites gaffe bordel ! 

A part ça il y a des forums bien plus sérieux que MacGé pour aborder ce genre de sujets délicats


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> alors...
> je me lance!
> 
> 1) Tu es un fugitif en cavale, et toi et ta bande malfaitrice cherchez un moyen d'allez vous planquez au Triangle des Bermudes pour passer le reste de vos vies à parier vos millions détournez sur une plage de black-jack entre vous.
> ...



ah bah, le temps de bouffer, et voilà enfin un sondage, ce fil remonte 
je prends l'option 4  désolé Mackie


----------



## benjamin (29 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> A part ça il y a des forums bien plus sérieux que MacGé pour aborder ce genre de sujets délicats



Internet est une merveilleuse invention.  



> Quelle taille prendre quand on hésite entre le 25 et 26?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que ça va partir en sucette
> 
> Je me retire


light ou pas light la sucette ? 

Si tu abuses des sucettes pas light, tu ne rentres plus dans le pantalon slim (taille haute ou basse). Et avec un string, tu es ridicule : on ne voit plus la ficelle.


----------



## boodou (29 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Internet est une merveilleuse invention.



tu veux parler de google images ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

n'avez vous pas l'impression que les nouvelles modes ne sont qu'un moyen pour vous faire acheter ce que les marchands ont decide de vous faire vendre ?
question a part si la mode pieds nus venaient a sortir (comme dans une pub de chaussures ) qui sortirait pieds nus ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Novembre 2008)

Être à la mode c'est à la mode!
Ceci dit, bien que je fasse hyper gaffe à mon style vestimentaire, j'évite les modes, mais j'aime bien m'habiller de façon hyper décalé, retro, et pourquoi pas plonger dans des stéreotypes culturel, comme le chapeau anglais et le style assez soutenu, ou l'echarpe et beret francais, avec des fringues qui mélange le noir et le blanc aussi souvent que possible.
J'ai voté que c'est futile, mais pas dans le sens où je m'habille n'importe comment, plutôt dans le sens je m'habille selon ma propre mode.

Maintenant et c'est une certitude, ce ne sont pas tellement les consommateurs qui créée les modes mais d'avantage les commerçants qui les imposent à chaque nouvelle saison pour vous pousser à refaire votre garde à robe et éviter de paraitre dépasser!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> question a part si la mode pieds nus venaient a sortir (comme dans une pub de chaussures ) qui sortirait pieds nus ?



Pas moi! 
J'ai toujours haï, detesté, vomi, les babas, hippies et le laisser-aller en général...
Sous un régime moins laxiste, j'aurais plaisir à les voir embastillés et passés par les armes, pour leur apprendre un peu le bon goût et la bienséance... :style:


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> tu veux parler de google images ?


la seule question que je me pose pourquoi les filles aiment porter cela dans quel interet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> la seule question que je me pose pourquoi les filles aiment porter cela dans quel interet



Pour que tu aies envie de leur fourrer la zigounette dans le pilou-pilou...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

Comme c'est bien dit :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Comme c'est bien dit :love:



Certes... A quoi bon alambiquer inutilement une réponse à une question aussi con?...


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> n'avez vous pas l'impression que les nouvelles modes ne sont qu'un moyen pour vous faire acheter ce que les marchands* ont decide de vous faire vendre* ?



Tu manque un peu de clarté dans ton propos, gouzigouzi. Les marchands, censés nous vendre des marchandises, auraient maintenant décidé de nous les faire vendre ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

On pourrait en effet arguer qu'il s'agit d'une volonté de sublimer le corps aux yeux d'un mâle observateur, afin d'exciter sa volonté de répandre sa semence et de se conformer ainsi à la volonté divine de croître et se reproduire. Puisque le poète nous apprend que la beauté est dans l'oeil de celui qui regarde, la beauté d'un jean taille basse pourrait donc être résumée à l'impact de sa vision sur l'afflux sanguin pénien.
Mais ce serait trop compliqué. La beauté est dans la concision, et c'est dans cet art, parfois opposé à celui de l'ellipse, que se dissimule la sagesse des peuples.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu manque un peu de clarté dans ton propos, gouzigouzi. Les marchands, censés nous vendre des marchandises, auraient maintenant décidé de nous les faire vendre ?



Cherche pas...
Lui, c'est le cul de basse fosse direct...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

Voilà...
Tu tombes le taille basse, maintenant!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qhNgXLwWtjk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qhNgXLwWtjk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

Ouais... Encore une belle merde bien cliché qui va plaire aux touristes...


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà...
> Tu tombes le taille basse, maintenant!



Certaines accèdent avec plaisir à tes volontés

http://forums.macg.co/4910062-post5262.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Encore une belle merde bien cliché qui va plaire aux touristes...


Mieux vaut Le Père Dupanloup.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mieux vaut Le Père Dupanloup.



Tu pourrais me mettre un tant soit peu le rapport en lumière, mon petit palmipède priapique?...


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2008)

Et comme d'hab il manque la possibilité de réponse 'je m'en cogne à un point dont vous n'avez pas idée'


Sinon, la mode c'est pour faire vendre ? J'avais pas r'marqué, dis donc :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu pourrais me mettre un tant soit peu le rapport en lumière, mon petit palmipède priapique?...


Ben, on parlait de futal qui excite le mâle et lui donne envie de répandre sa semence. Ca m'a fait penser à ça. 

Et c'est quand même mieux que la merde du dessus, non ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà...
> Tu tombes le taille basse, maintenant!



Et au fait, c'est qui ce SonnyBoy dont tu parles tout le temps...?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

Je préfère la version au début de celle-ci .

Dommage qu'il n'y ait que les Parisiens qui puissent la chanter...


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

oui mais bon je veux bien pour des ados de dire je suis une bombe sautez moi apres faut pas s'etonner des degats collateraux
c quoi selon vous l'age limite pour ce genre de tenue ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et comme d'hab il manque la possibilité de réponse 'je m'en cogne à un point dont vous n'avez pas idée'
> 
> 
> Sinon, la mode c'est pour faire vendre ? J'avais pas r'marqué, dis donc :rose:


bah si tu t'en cognes tu reponds pas ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

ce qui me gave moi 
c'est la mode et les tendances
pourquoi une annee c la couleur orange et ensuite le violet
et bien souvent les tenues sont nulles et moches mais toutes les filles se mettent ce genre de tenue car c'est la mode


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Novembre 2008)

Ça dépend du style (cainri, slims etc...)

Mais je dirais 25 ans


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas moi!
> J'ai toujours haï, detesté, vomi, les babas, hippies et le laisser-aller en général...
> Sous un régime moins laxiste, j'aurais plaisir à les voir embastillés et passés par les armes, pour leur apprendre un peu le bon goût et la bienséance... :style:



Eh bien, tu as tort 

Les hippies avait une élégance native, originaire, celle que peut donner une longue fréquentation avec la nature

Par exemple, ils avaient des fleurs dans les cheveux
Rien de plus beau que les fleurs dans les cheveux
(enfin, j'ai un peu évité à l'époque, de peur de perdre mes cheveux, vu la qualité des fleurs)

Et ils avaient des tuniques indiennes et des manteaux et gilets en chèvre
Seyant en général
(enfin je suis un peu passé à côté, vu le côté olfactif assez fort du gilet turc ou afghan)

Et je ne te parle pas des combis WW, tout repeints avec des fleurs
Superbes sur les routes menant vers l'est des choses
Avec des autoradios diffusant à fond du Grateful Dead
(bon, le problème étant quand même l'odeur de patchouli et autre quand tu passais juste le nez par la portière)

Mais bon, quelle élégance quand même, même si les longs voyages du hippie pouvaient user la tunique indienne

Cela dit, il y en avait des qui souhaitaient que ça s'arrête 

[youtube]AFcgVJjzwao&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Novembre 2008)

Il manque des choix à ton sondage.
Pour moi, êtrre a la mode, c'est comme une satisfaction personnelle en premier lieu: se sentir beau, stylé, fraiis


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cela dit, il y en avait des qui souhaitaient que ça s'arrête



Bah, à vrai dire quand je regarde cette vidéo je comprend pourquoi ! :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RsnyxchU1ok&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RsnyxchU1ok&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> oui mais bon je veux bien pour des ados de dire je suis une bombe sautez moi apres faut pas s'etonner des degats collateraux
> c quoi selon vous l'age limite pour ce genre de tenue ?



La fatigue me gagne 

Parce que lire la taille basse des messages ou les messages à taille basse...


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ça dépend du style (cainri, slims etc...)
> 
> Mais je dirais 25 ans


je parlais de l'autre limite ... inferieure


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Novembre 2008)

11 ans


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> oui mais bon je veux bien pour des ados de dire je suis une bombe sautez moi *apres faut pas s'etonner des degats collateraux*
> c quoi selon vous l'age limite pour ce genre de tenue ?




Plait-il?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> bah si tu t'en cognes tu reponds pas ?


Bah si t'es con tu te tais?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas le "Merci d'avoir retiré des points de réputation à cet utilisateur" (initiateur du sujet) c'est assez énorme


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

c pas ma faute si vous etes des excités et que vous detournez tout ...


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> c pas ma faute si vous etes des excités et que vous detournez tout ...



Hélas : nombre de porteuses de l'objet n'ont pas de miroir(s) chez elles. Sinon, ce fil n'aurait jamais existé...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

Si je peux apporter mon témoignage de Femme Qui  A Un Jour Essayé Un Jean Taille Très Basse Dans Une Boutique :

S'il y avait des glaces à trois faces ou équivalents dans les cabines d'essayage, bien des drames seraient évités.
Mon salut est venu de l'amie avec qui je faisais les soldes et qui m'a dit, je cite :

"Ça te fais un gros cul quand tu t'assieds."

Forte de cet avis éclairé, j'ai reposé le jean en rayon et j'en ai pris un avec une taille discrètement plus haute, qui restituait à ma silhouette son naturel svelte et gracieusement féminin.

Mais c'est clair que, comme on ne voit pas son propre postère en absence de trois-faces, il est parfois difficile de savoir si un pantalon est callipygène ou non.

Sur ce, j'arrête de me faire l'avocate du diable pour confirmer que c'est très, très moche et que même si c'est la mode, je m'en tamponne l'oreille avec une babouche.


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Si je peux apporter mon témoignage de Femme Qui  A Un Jour Essayé Un Jean Taille Très Basse Dans Une Boutique :
> 
> S'il y avait des glaces à trois faces ou équivalents dans les cabines d'essayage, bien des drames seraient évités.
> Mon salut est venu de l'amie avec qui je faisais les soldes et qui m'a dit, je cite :
> ...



Sinon, tu peux aussi te prendre en photo et venir demander l'avis éclairé des gentils membres du bar MacG.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux aussi te prendre en photo et venir demander l'avis éclairé des gentils membres du bar MacG.


Je dirais plutôt:

Sinon, tu peux aussi te prendre en photo et venir demander l'avis éclairé des gentils membres *mâles, pervers et obsédés* du bar MacG.





Évidemment, je blague, mais bon, on est au bar donc...


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

qui connait le bar bar ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

et ben cela va etre dur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt:
> 
> Sinon, tu peux aussi te prendre en photo et venir demander l'avis éclairé des gentils membres *mâles, pervers et obsédés* du bar MacG.
> 
> ...



Non, parce que pour ça faut d'abord acheter le pantalon


----------



## gouzigouzi (29 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Non, parce que pour ça faut d'abord acheter le pantalon


cela nous genes pas que tu le fasse sans ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, mais du coup ça perd son intérêt  enfin pour moi 

Bande de voyeurs  !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> c pas ma faute si vous etes des excités et que vous detournez tout ...



tiens tiens... mais où sommes nous ? Au bar, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

En parlant de détourner, vous avez vu qu'on peut reconnaître un geek selon l'inclinaison de son pénis ? Dites-moi, messieurs, est-ce vrai ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2008)

Dingue il y a le sondage ....
Encore plus ***** que le sujet...


----------



## katelijn (30 Novembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Dingue il y a le sondage ....
> Encore plus ***** que le sujet...



Tu peux éclairer tes étoiles?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Novembre 2008)

Perso, j'aimerais qu'on ferme ce topic


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2008)

Moi pas, je trouve cela super excitant :rateau:


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

tu vois le coté américain de la chose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tu vois le coté américain de la chose



Weight Watchers _vs_ MacDo ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

On a que la vue de fesses ! à quand la vue de face ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tu vois le coté américain de la chose



Je reste et resterai européen jusqu'au plus profond de mes globules, toujours !!!!! :love:


----------



## gouzigouzi (30 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je reste et resterai européen jusqu'au plus profond de mes globules, toujours !!!!! :love:


en passant comme cela cela existe tjrs les fameuses lunettes qui deshabillent ?
ils vont etre mis au chomage technique vu que les filles maintenant font tout voir
meme si pour certains cas faudraient qu'elles sortent couvertes ...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je reste et resterai européen jusqu'au plus profond de mes globules, toujours !!!!! :love:


Ca c'est clair! Par contre je me fais du soucis pour Dos Jones.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca c'est clair! Par contre je me fais du soucis pour Dos Jones.


T'inquiètes J'trouvais que ça mettait en valeur la fausse blondasse à droite


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'inquiètes J'trouvais que ça mettait en valeur la fausse blondasse à droite


Muè, elle en a bien besoin!


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2008)

Sur ce, on parle uniquement des grognasses qui utilisent ce genre de Jean's&#8230; 

Quid de ces d'jeunes avec des pantalons dont le fond (taille basse) arrive aux genoux et qui donnent l'impression qu'ils ont démoulé un cake qu'ils conservent en attendant de trouver des toilettes&#8230;

Ça vous excite les filles&#8230;


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Novembre 2008)

Nan, ce qui les excite, c'est de voir mon calaçon Athena® Authentic


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Novembre 2008)

Dites la modération, y'aura moyen de savoir qui sera LE premier mec à voter _"je ne veux pas qu'on pense que je suis différent"_ quant il se présentera? 
Bon je parle de mec parce que non, la probabilité qu'une fille poste à la fois dans ce thread et porte ce genre de jeans, le tout sur un site mac est proche de Darkpedro.. zéro.


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Nan, ce qui les excite, c'est de voir mon calaçon Athena® Authentic



rien ne vaut un shorty en licra


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Mais oui Mackie&#8230; on sait ! Tu connais le catalogue de la Redoute par c&#339;ur&#8230;

Ce sujet est encore plus pitoyable qu'avant&#8230; Pourquoi si on supprime mes posts ai-je toujours un abonnement valide à cette merde ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais oui Mackie&#8230; on sait ! Tu connais le catalogue de la Redoute par c&#339;ur&#8230;
> 
> Ce sujet est encore plus pitoyable qu'avant&#8230; Pourquoi si on supprime mes posts ai-je toujours un abonnement valide à cette merde ? :mouais:


Bravo pour ton switch et bienvenue sur nos forums.

Ce genre de question serait plutot à poser dans à propos de macgeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

C'est plutôt du switch du bar dont on devrait parler plutôt que du mien, non ?


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais oui Mackie on sait ! Tu connais le catalogue de la Redoute par cur



tu es plus proche de Roubaix que moi pourtant, tu est impardonnable pour un gars du coin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Je connaissais moi aussi l'édition par c&#339;ur fut un temps&#8230; mais j'avais 8 ans&#8230;


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je connaissais moi aussi l'édition par cur fut un temps mais j'avais 8 ans



obsédé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Oui. C'est bien ce que je voulais dire, oui&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est plutôt du switch du bar dont on devrait parler plutôt que du mien, non ?


Laisse les, va.
Viens switcher à la maison.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2008)

Ah, je pensais pas trouver ce sujet ouvert en rentrant de weekend


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah, je pensais pas trouver ce sujet ouvert en rentrant de weekend


moi aussi


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

mais je pense aussi que cela dur car pour une fois personne sur ce fil agresse qqun d'autre donc on peut discuter calmement


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> mais je pense aussi que cela dur car pour une fois personne sur ce fil agresse qqun d'autre donc on peut discuter calmement


Ta gueule. 







(voilà, c'est réparé.  )


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2008)

Pour tout problème, il y a un bobby adapté !


Bon, on va switcher ce midi ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pour tout problème, il y a un bobby adapté !
> 
> 
> Bon, on va switcher ce midi ?


moi je suis a bagnolet cela va etre dur de switcher


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Décembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> moi je suis a bagnolet cela va etre dur de switcher



chut....


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

t bien precoce toi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse les, va.
> Viens switcher à la maison.


 
_Est-ce que tu viens pour les switchan-ance ?_
_Moi je n'ai pas changé d'adre-esse_
_je serais, je pense_
_un peu en avance_
_au rendez-vous de nos promeeeeeeeeeeeeesses._
_(Notez que ça rime avec fesse)_


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Est-ce que tu viens pour les switchan-ance ?_
> _Moi je n'ai pas changé d'adre-esse_
> _je serais, je pense_
> _un peu en avance_
> ...



surtout faut faire gaffe switcher peut induire autre chose ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

Switcher ? Vous allez tous changer de sexe ?


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

cela me donne idee d'un sondage ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> cela me donne idee d'un sondage ...



Non... Pitié...  

Et hop une paire de claques...


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Moi je pense que la mode c'est important, ça permet d'affirmer sa personnalité, d'afficher sa différence sociale, de montrer qu'on est pas comme tout le monde. Quand je vois quelqu'un habillé en Armani par exemple, je me dis que cette personne est bonne, qu'elle s'est donnée les moyens d'y arriver


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2008)

La mode c'est pour les gens qui n'ont aucune identité, aucune personnalité et qui ne sont que de simple mouton.


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> La mode c'est pour les gens qui n'ont aucune identité, aucune personnalité et qui ne sont que de simple mouton.



Roh comme tu es injuste


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> La mode c'est pour les gens qui n'ont aucune identité, aucune personnalité et qui ne sont que de simple mouton.



Tu me diras Bassou, sous le casque et la combinaison de moto, porter du Armani serait inutile. Reste chez kiabi


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> La mode c'est pour les gens qui n'ont aucune identité, aucune personnalité et qui ne sont que de simple mouton.


T'as un petit côté Abitbol, ce soir.


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Nan mais réveillez vous les gars !! Quand tu baisses ton froc et que tu as un slip Armani, c'est quand même autre chose nan ??    

Enfin, si Armani fait des slips car à vrai dire j'en sais rien... :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais réveillez vous les gars !! Quand tu baisses ton froc et que tu as un slip Armani, c'est quand même autre chose nan ??
> 
> Enfin, si Armani fait des slips car à vrai dire j'en sais rien... :mouais:


Seulement si tu l'as ramenée en 4x4, mon ami.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Seulement si tu l'as ramenée en 4x4, mon ami.



Avec un logo de LCR et de La poste sur le pare-brise arrière ?


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais réveillez vous les gars !! Quand tu baisses ton froc et que tu as un slip Armani, c'est quand même autre chose nan ??
> 
> Enfin, si Armani fait des slips car à vrai dire j'en sais rien... :mouais:



Moi je préfère quand il n'y a rien.



C'est la faute du chauve.


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais réveillez vous les gars !! Quand tu baisses ton froc et que tu as un slip Armani, c'est quand même autre chose nan ??
> 
> Enfin, si Armani fait des slips car à vrai dire j'en sais rien... :mouais:



Un moule burnes armani reste un moule burnes...


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Un moule burnes armani reste un moule burnes...





La griffe mec !! La griffe !! Ça fait toute la différence !


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Seulement si tu l'as ramenée en 4x4, mon ami.



Ca marche aussi avec les vieux lada 1000?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La griffe mec !! La griffe !! Ça fait toute la différence !



M'en branle de la griffe.


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> M'en branle de la griffe.



Petite perverse


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais réveillez vous les gars !! Quand tu baisses ton froc et que tu as un slip Armani, c'est quand même autre chose nan ??



L'important est ce qu'il y a dedans non ? je vous invite a me défier sur http://3615grospaquet.com je vous le dis direct , c'est perdu d'avance , c'est moi qui es la plus grosse !

TORSE BOMBÉ et pas le torse du Bombé ( soupe au choux )

il est marrant ce fil , je suis tombé là par erreur de clic ! j'ai bien aimé la vieille phrase du " moi le regard des autres je m'en fou " c'est un truc que j'adore ça !!!!

bon allé je continue vous lire , 


au fait on me crois pas pour le gros paquet ????? je parie 5 macbook pro


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Moi je préfère quand il n'y a rien


Tu te contentes de peu alors


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> L'important est ce qu'il y a dedans non ? je vous invite a me défier sur http://3615grospaquet.com je vous le dis direct , c'est perdu d'avance , c'est moi qui es la plus grosse !
> 
> TORSE BOMBÉ et pas le torse du Bombé ( soupe au choux )
> 
> ...




Le lien me renvoie sur un site "enlarge your penis" !!   :mouais:


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

Je veux un slip LAPOSTE


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

c'était pas un vrai lien mais une expression MDR je savais meme pas que le lien existait


Je me suis fais avoir !!! +1 pour toi


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Moi je préfère quand il n'y a rien.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est la faute du chauve.


mmhhh tu aimes sans rien vraiment sans rien ( sans poil?)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Un moule burnes armani reste un moule burnes...


 
Ca me touche la Dolce sans effleurer la Gabanna.


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

Ben biensur  qu'elle aime sans rien ! et toi tu aimes avec ? beurk .... les poils ont disparus a la fin des année 70.


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le lien me renvoie sur un site "enlarge your penis" !!   :mouais:





J'en rigolle encore devant mon ordi !


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

si je pense a un sondage voulez vous changer de sexe
avec un choix
je suis une fille j'aimerais etre un garcon

je suis un garcon j'aimerais etre une fille

pas besoin je me deguise

je suis tres bien comme je suis

encore une question pourrie


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> si je pense a un sondage voulez vous changer de sexe
> avec un choix
> je suis une fille j'aimerais etre un garcon
> 
> ...



XT PTDR MEGA LOL KIKOU MDR  KISS KISS BISOUS BISOUS :love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais réveillez vous les gars !! Quand tu baisses ton froc et que tu as un slip Armani, c'est quand même autre chose nan ??
> 
> Enfin, si Armani fait des slips car à vrai dire j'en sais rien... :mouais:



Vu que t'es tout le temps à poil, ça doit pas changer grand chose que ce soit Armani ou Monop'


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vu que t'es tout le temps à poil, ça doit pas changer grand chose que ce soit Armani ou Monop'



spa faux


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vu que t'es tout le temps à poil, ça doit pas changer grand chose que ce soit Armani ou Monop'



Par contre n'oublier ni le triangle ni le gilet jaune !


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

Je sollicite quand même votre attention sur la page 1 

alors spécial dédicasse à *Benjamin* à *Amok* à *Vlroy* pour "                           _suffisait de mettre un sondage en entrée de fil pour rendre le tout scientifique_" et tout le reste .... Non mais c'est pas pour cirer les pompes mais on pourrait en faire des skteches 

Alycstre pour la régréssion ! non c'est trop , nous assitons là à une mutinerie ! et tibomong4 aussi allé !

tiens tiens gouzigouzi ! je vais chercher mon robert et je reviens


----------



## boodou (1 Décembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Moi je préfère quand il n'y a rien.



t'aimes bien les eunuques mado ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

10 pages pour des tailles basses...
C'est beaucoup pour si peu
Ou alors c'est aussi bas que la taille

Bref pas important


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2008)

l'histoire de l'humanité s'est écrite avec encore moins de tissus.


----------



## boodou (1 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> 10 pages pour des tailles basses...
> C'est beaucoup pour si peu
> Ou alors c'est aussi bas que la taille
> 
> Bref pas important



On voit bien que tu ne portes pas de jeans à la mode et de string toi !


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> 10 pages pour des tailles basses...
> C'est beaucoup pour si peu
> Ou alors c'est aussi bas que la taille
> 
> Bref pas important



Bof, c'est comme la marée

Elle monte et elle descend

Il faut juste attendre l'étale


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> On voit bien que tu ne portes pas de jeans à la mode et de string toi !



Même pas vrai 

String Léopard et Jeans chaussettes


----------



## JPTK (1 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, c'est comme la marée
> 
> Elle monte et elle descend
> 
> Il faut juste attendre l'étale



Houla, terrain glissant, nan je ne prendrai pas cette terche qu'on me pend :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Même pas vrai
> 
> String Léopard et Jeans chaussettes



ah.. ah... ça expliquerait cette photo... Des nuits de folie helvètes


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Je pourrais pas te dire , je ne me souviens de rien :rose:


----------



## vleroy (1 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Je pourrais pas te dire , je ne me souviens de rien :rose:



Te bile pas, on va te rafraichir la mémoire


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Surtout pas


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, c'est comme la marée
> 
> Elle monte et elle descend
> 
> Il faut juste attendre l'étale


avec ou sans l'odeur de la maree ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Et le sable chaud comme le légionnaire


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2008)

À titre personnel, l'important dans un pantalon, c'est les poches : faut pouvoir caser le portefeuille, le laguiole, les clefs, un peu de paperasse, et divers objets hétéroclites.

C'est vrai qu'à force, ça peut finir par faire taille basse  mais c'est pas vraiment une question de mode  et avec une bonne ceinture, ça tient.

Et de toutes façons, je suis bien trop fainéant pour aller acheter mes pantalons moi-même


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> avec une bonne ceinture, ça tient.



Certes avec une ceinture ça tient, mais pas trop serrée.... 
C'est plus rapide à enlever


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi? ça tombe pas tout seul ?


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2008)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Certes avec une ceinture ça tient, mais pas trop serrée....
> C'est plus rapide à enlever



La dextérité, ça fait partie des qualités des bons amants...


----------



## gouzigouzi (1 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La dextérité, ça fait partie des qualités des bons amants...


tu parles en connaisseur ?


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2008)

Oui.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

SCOOP : mado et l'écrieur !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> SCOOP : mado et l'écrieur !


Ouf ! On n'a pas eu droit à Céline Dion !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouf ! On n'a pas eu droit à Céline Dion !



Tes désirs sont des ordres 





Cette bande-annonce me fait tripper. C'est avec elle que j'ai découvert... ce réalisateur :love: Et cliquez avant de me prendre pour une greluche !


----------



## Alycastre (1 Décembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> - On peut avec intelligence détourner un sujet.





Alycastre a dit:


> On peut faire confiance au Bar ....



Finalement, j'ai pêché par optimisme ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tes désirs sont des ordres  (...)



Euh... oui... Kill Bill, j'aime bien.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

Alycastre : Quoi, tu dis que tout le monde ici est con ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> SCOOP : mado et l'écrieur !


----------



## Alycastre (1 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Alycastre : Quoi, tu dis que tout le monde ici est con ? :rateau:



Avec le thème du fil, la barre était haute


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

Tu auras remarqué qu'il y en a quand même un qui a voté pour la mode 

La question est maintenant : kaos, qu'as-tu fumé avant de venir ? 

edit : et WebO qui s'y met ! Je croyais que la Suisse était un pays neutre !


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Décembre 2008)

J'aime beaucoup les colliers que tu formes en enfilant des perles et des clichés. C'est distrayant.


----------



## katelijn (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Décembre 2008)

Tu parles qu'ils sont bas mes pantalons


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> SCOOP : mado et l'écrieur !



Ah ben ca alors !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup les colliers que tu formes en enfilant des perles et des clichés. C'est distrayant.



Je me tiens à ta disposition si jamais tu en désires un peu plus


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu parles qu'ils sont bas mes pantalons



mais que fait sonnyboy  ?!!!!!!!


----------



## katelijn (1 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais que fait sonnyboy  ?!!!!!!!



Décidément, toi aussi tu comprends tout de travers!


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais que fait sonnyboy  ?!!!!!!!


12 pages de conversations passionnantes pour en&#8230; chic un nouveau bocal


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Dire que je suis revenu d'un soirée très prometteuse pour ...
Non même pas vrai


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais que fait sonnyboy  ?!!!!!!!


Il est banni. 

Attends une seconde, je vais chercher Patoch'.


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il est banni.
> 
> Attends une seconde, je vais chercher Patoch'.



Il s'agit d'un quiproquo  La question de MAckie était: sonnyboy porte-t-il des pantalons taille basse?
Ceci semble peu probable dans le maquis mais effectivement seul onc'Patoch pourra confirmer ce point


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aime bien la taille basse






certains son contre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien la taille basse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis sûr que c'est pas SonnyBoy. :mouais:

Ou alors j'ai rien suivi aux derniers messages (et Sonny s'est épilé...) :rateau:


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2008)

Un taille basse n'est rien à côté d'un baggy.

Porter un baggy c'est classe !
Cela vous évite la catégorie SDF
et vous fait entrer dans celle des CDF.

:hein:


--------
CDF = Ch.e Dans l' Froc


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis sûr que c'est pas SonnyBoy. :mouais:



oula, double pseudo, camouflage, le sonnyboy peut être partout


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Elle à acheté un baggy pour ressembler a 50cents ......


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> ... certains son contre ?


Certains sons ?
Des sons sonores et bien sentis ?


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Méaculpa loustik !

je m'emporte parfois au clavier ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Certains sons ?
> Des sons sonores et bien sentis ?



Si c'est le cas, imagine le truc :
Le string blanc vu plus haut entre en pleine vibration à partir d'une certaine vitesse de vent émettant un *la* presque parfait (pour un vent à 25km/h. Pour un *si*, compter 37 km/h).

On a donc des sons sonores. Et pour bien le sentir, faut savoir où placer son nez.


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, imagine le truc :
> Le string blanc vu plus haut entre en pleine vibration à partir d'une certaine vitesse de vent émettant un *la* presque parfait (pour un vent à 25km/h. Pour un *si*, compter 37 km/h).
> 
> On a donc des sons sonores. Et pour bien le sentir, faut savoir où placer son nez.


C'est le diapason préféré des guitaristes.

Ceux qui ont des belles guitares.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> C'est le diapason préféré des guitaristes.
> 
> Ceux qui ont des belles guitares.


Oui mais là on est plutôt dans la catégorie des instruments à vent.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

On reste dans des vitesses correcte jusqu'a maintenant , mais je vous met en garde car audelà de 50 km/h c'est la caca assuré


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> On reste dans des vitesses correcte jusqu'a maintenant , mais je vous met en garde car audelà de 50 km/h c'est la caca assuré



Très classe.
De plus en plus casse, en effet, ce bar.


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

Faut être classe pour aller au bar maintenant?


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

Au moins, ça te donne un motif pour poster ici.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

En même temps, être classe sur un topic lancé par Gouzitruk, c'est un peu comme donner de la confiture aux cochons.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, être classe sur un topic lancé par Gouzitruk, c'est un peu comme donner de la confiture aux cochons.



Ouais. 
Putain, c'te combine de prendre un pack annuel pour éviter un quatrième ban...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais.
> Putain, c'te combine de prendre un pack annuel pour éviter un quatrième ban...



Oui. Ca ferait presque pitié


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais.
> Putain, c'te combine de prendre un pack annuel pour éviter un quatrième ban...



ah maintenant je vois bien ce que tu appelles classe:
une bonne délation avec un zest de jugement de valeur, le tout avec un ou deux mots bien choisi du type putain, et enfin une touche de rapidité avec l'utilisation de l'apostrophe...

Désolé, je n'ai pas le niveau en ce qui me concerne. 

je ne sais pas pourquoi j'avais envie de faire un phrase avec trou du cul...


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

je _sentais_ bien qu'avec cette histoire de _tessiture_ on était en perte de _vitesse_ , je me suis donc dévoué pour faire le pitre et relancer la conversation .....


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ah maintenant je vois bien ce que tu appelles classe:
> une bonne *délation* avec un zest de jugement de valeur, le tout avec un ou deux mots bien choisi du type putain, et enfin une touche de rapidité avec l'utilisation de l'apostrophe...
> 
> Désolé, je n'ai pas le niveau en ce qui me concerne.
> ...



Tu manies l'éloquence avec brio, dis moi. 
Encore une fois, tu ne connais pas le sens des mots que tu utilises. C'est bien, rien ne change. 

Je crois que tu devrais définitivement aller montrer des photos de tes gamins dans PVPBP, pour ça t'es doué


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Oh julroux .... c'est pas sympa ça ! on est au bar ! on va pas jouer a qui à la plus grosse 

Tu prends une biere avec moi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu manies l'éloquence avec brio, dis moi.



Avec qui? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Oh julroux .... c'est pas sympa ça ! on est au bar ! on va pas jouer a qui à la plus grosse
> 
> Tu prends une biere avec moi ?



Oh ! Julrou, pas julroux !


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

:rose:


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu manies l'éloquence avec brio, dis moi.



merci  mon tarif est de 200/heure



julrou 15 a dit:


> Encore une fois, tu ne connais pas le sens des mots que tu utilises. C'est bien, rien ne change.



Finis tes études, frotte toi à la vie réelle et on en reparlera 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Je crois que tu devrais définitivement aller montrer des photos de tes gamins dans PVPBP, pour ça t'es doué


 
T'es admin ici pour te permettre autant de connerie hors sujet?


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Finis tes études, frotte toi à la vie réelle et on en reparlera



Le fameux privilège de l'expérience, c'est ça ? 

Se frotter à la vie réelle !  Lire ça de la part de quelqu'un qui ne me connaît ni d'Eve ni d'Adam, tu sais...


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Bon ben le rou va arrêter de boir hein ! stop , il à l'alcool bizarre ....


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Lire ça de la part de quelqu'un qui ne me connaît ni d'Eve ni d'Adam,



non je ne les connais pas non plus


----------



## gouzigouzi (2 Décembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> merci  mon tarif est de 200/heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comme toujours il suffit qu'on donne un role qui permet un certain pouvoir pour que les gens se transforme en accentuant leur mauvais coté


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Se fritter sur un tel sujet, faut le faire...   

Allez les gars :

[YOUTUBE]WlBiLNN1NhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Leroy avec un tarfi de 200 euros de l'heure , tu payes ta tournée non ? je voudrais aussi un étuis pour mon iphone ... c'est noel ! assure


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7fpLZXDBVjA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7fpLZXDBVjA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Leroy avec un tarfi de 200 euros de l'heure , tu payes ta tournée non ? je voudrais aussi un étuis pour mon iphone ... c'est noel ! assure



c'était une boutade, quoi que...
Bref pour ton étui, une liste au père noêl :rateau:
Et pour la tournée, certains savent que je ne suis point avare de ce côté


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Me sort pas un étui comme ça d'accord ?


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Me sort pas un étui comme ça d'accord ?



Mouahahahahahahaa... :mouais:
:sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Décembre 2008)

Je navais pas vu quil sagissait dun sondage

Jai donc coché : « je ne veux pas quon dise que je suis très important. Futile, je mhabille pour être ce que je suis. Comme je veux le regard des autres pour moi, je me sens différent »


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n&#8217;avais pas vu qu&#8217;il s&#8217;agissait d&#8217;un sondage
> 
> J&#8217;ai donc coché : « je ne veux pas qu&#8217;on dise que je suis très important. Futile, je m&#8217;habille pour être ce que je suis. Comme je veux le regard des autres pour moi, je me sens différent »



:mouais: Tu as fait comme avec Deleuze, tu as secoué en espérant remettre tout ça dans l'ordre et ça n'a pas vraiment fonctionné ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

De toutes façons, c'est un fil pour se secouer, non? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

J'en profite pour rebondir avec le post de CouleurSud.

Le deuxième choix du sondage, ce n'est que pure mauvaise foi, selon Sartre. L'homme se construit par le regard d'autrui. 
Mais alors le premier choix ne présente pas d'intérêt.
J'opte donc pour le troisième choix, celui de CouleurSud.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

Qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je disais



Choisis ton camp, camarade


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Choisis ton camp, camarade



Ouais, je vais me désabonner de ce fil. Comme de tous ceux de AppGouziOlivier. 

Faites en autant.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Et dire que toute cette prose éphémère sera oubliée dans peu de temps.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, je vais me désabonner de ce fil. Comme de tous ceux de AppGouziOlivier.
> 
> Faites en autant.



Dont acte.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

D'unn autre côté ça fait monter ... le taux d'activité :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> D'unn autre côté ça fait monter ... le taux d'activité :love:



De poster au bar ou dans un fil de gouzigouzi ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> D'unn autre côté ça fait monter ... le taux d'activité :love:



Activiste, va  !


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> D'unn autre côté ça fait monter ... le taux d'activité :love:



bah 27% t'as pas trop à te plaindre, toi... par contre, tu verrais ta tête


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Vous avez raison ...

C'est descendre bien bas que de remonter son taux sur des sujets ... disons ... je vous laisse le choix


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Tu as fait comme avec Deleuze, tu as secoué en espérant remettre tout ça dans l'ordre et ça n'a pas vraiment fonctionné ?



Comment elle parle de Deleuze, elle !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> D'unn autre côté ça fait monter ... le taux d'activité :love:



C'est quoi cette histoire d'activité ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Décembre 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire d'activité ?


une vue de l'esprit... seulement


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Tu as fait comme avec Deleuze, tu as secoué en espérant remettre tout ça dans l'ordre et ça n'a pas vraiment fonctionné ?



Plutôt fait un essai maladroit de cut-up

 Me suis pris pour Brion Gysin 

Et non, c'était fait pour tout mettre dans le désordre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le deuxième choix du sondage, ce n'est que pure mauvaise foi, selon Sartre. L'homme se construit par le regard d'autrui.




Tiens, l'autre fois je parlais des gens qui citent sans comprendre les citations concernées et qui les interprètent comme ça les arrange sans y réfléchir plus que ce qu'on leur en dit...


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, l'autre fois je parlais des gens qui citent sans comprendre les citations concernées et qui les interprètent comme ça les arrange sans y réfléchir plus que ce qu'on leur en dit...



tu es dur, ce que gars là pèse chaque mot dont il comprend l'origine, les variantes, les préceptes, bref, l'étudiant abouti...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, l'autre fois je parlais des gens qui citent sans comprendre les citations concernées et qui les interprètent comme ça les arrange sans y réfléchir plus que ce qu'on leur en dit...



Ah non, Estomak est revenu ???¿ :affraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, l'autre fois je parlais des gens qui citent sans comprendre les citations concernées et qui les interprètent comme ça les arrange sans y réfléchir plus que ce qu'on leur en dit...



T'as fait de la philo, toi ? Ce n'est pas une citation.
T'as un tant soit peu étudié Sartre, Heidegger, Nietzsche ? L'humanisme, l'existentialisme, la phénoménologie pour savoir ce qu'il en retourne ?

Alors, bien sûr, je n'ai pas tout lu sur le sujet ; mais je peux au moins me targuer d'avoir lu plusieurs essais de Sartre, d'avoir eu des cours dessus, et de m'être intéressé à ce(ux) que je cite plus haut. 

Donc, certainement pas l'étudiant abouti ; mais sûrement pas non plus le beauf qui rejette bêtement une phrase qui lui échappe en se défendant par l'accusation de la mauvaise foi de celui qui la prononce.

Tu me paraît parfois faire preuve d'un réel jugement et d'une certaine analyse dont serait bien incapable plusieurs personnes de ton âge ou de mon âge (ne nous sommes pas si éloignés historiquement). Mais c'est franchement agaçant quand tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi où tu sembles incapable d'accepter que des personnes puissent s'intéresser à quelque chose d'intellectuel autrement qu'en faisant semblant...

(Et oui, je trouve moi aussi complètement débile les "Anarchie" écrit au compas à longueur de table dans les collèges et lycées par une majorité de personnes qui ignorent même jusqu'à ce concept et ce qu'il comporte comme idéologie...).


----------



## So6 (2 Décembre 2008)

@dark-tintin : est-ce forcément grave de ne pas comprendre une citation comme son auteur la comprenait?

Je veux dire, quand on ne s'en sert pas d'argument d'autorité, si elle nous fait réfléchir dans un sens différent, où est le mal?

Chacun n'a-t-il pas le droit de voir ce qu'il veut voir dans un poème par exemple?


----------



## Alycastre (2 Décembre 2008)

Morbleu !  Nous voilà loin des tailles basses 
Maintenant, on s'étripe ....


----------



## So6 (2 Décembre 2008)

J'ai oublié le principal : j'adore les taille-basse.

Shopenhauer lui même a écrit : "le jean taille-basse, c'est le kiffe". Même Lévi Strauss ne l'a pas contesté.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

so6 , tu me dis qui est ton coiffeur ???? j'adore .... et quelle moustache .... il est trop BEAU 

c'est pas le meme coiffeur que


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Ah non .... ça ce voit c est pas le meme gel ! pardon ... :rose:


----------



## So6 (2 Décembre 2008)

Mon coiffeur est en prison car il a tué mon barbier.


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2008)

Alycastre a dit:


> Morbleu !  Nous voilà loin des tailles basses
> Maintenant, on s'étripe ....



pas du tout, nous suivons ici les recommandations d'Amok:  qui dit taille basse, dit coup en dessous de la ceinture... alors forcément certains sont sensibles :rateau:
Mais c'est de leur faute ils n'ont qu'à être culottés


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Tiens...

Un chevelu taille basse.

Gniark gniark gniark.


----------



## gouzigouzi (3 Décembre 2008)

le gouzi est privé de bar de toute facon vu ce qui se passe cela me genes pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Tiens...

Une pensée taille basse.


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2008)

Comme l'a dit le sage chien Loustic : _Je me taille la queue basse._


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

> tres important pour moi , je me sens comme les autres , je ne veux pas qu'on dise que je suis different(e)




Je vais attendre quelques temps alors.
Mais vu mon bide de buveur de bières va falloir finasser


----------



## gouzigouzi (3 Décembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Comme l'a dit le sage chien Loustic : _Je me taille la queue basse._


cela doit faire mal ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Il est rouge


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Mais, au fait...

Un pantalon taille basse sur une personne déjà basse du cul (courte sur pattes, quoi) ça doit faire tout un tas de plis disgrâcieux sur les pompes, non ?

Beuuuuuuuh !


----------



## gouzigouzi (3 Décembre 2008)

bah c plus un jean taille basse mais un short


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, au fait...
> 
> Un pantalon taille basse sur une personne déjà basse du cul (courte sur pattes, quoi) ça doit faire tout un tas de plis disgrâcieux sur les pompes, non ?
> 
> Beuuuuuuuh !



C'est un pantalon pour aller aux fraises


----------



## gouzigouzi (3 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est un pantalon pour aller aux fraises


avec des fers a repasser


----------



## kaos (3 Décembre 2008)

So6 a dit:


> Mon coiffeur est en prison car il a tué mon barbier.




:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Sacré Al Capillaire , de son faux nom Al Capone :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Décembre 2008)

Ça se voit que toi aussi tu le connais :rateau: 

Et pour la peine, je ressors mon mal-peigné


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2008)

J'avoue : je ne suis pas déçu (notez l'aspect ironique).
Bon, l'auteur de ce sujet étant en vacances pour quelques jours, je ferme.
Profitez en pour réfléchir à de nouveaux sujets.

Certains ici se sont exprimés, d'une façon virulente, et j'avoue ne pas leur donner tort. Mais que voulez vous : on a parfois des envies qui ne sont pas, ou ne semblent pas possibles.

N'oubliez jamais que cet endroit a l'intérêt que vous lui donnez.

Bonsoir chez vous.


----------

